# Removable Disks do not show up in My Computer!



## CalebCurry (May 24, 2011)

Okay so basically my main problem is SD cards will not work with my computer sometimes. about 1 month ago I stuck an SD card into my computer and the blue light did not show up...it did not show up in my computer. (comparison pictures included because I got print screens from when it was working. It's not my specific sd card because I've tried 5 of them even with card readers and they work on other computers fine.)

a few times it would just start randomly working and stop after a few days... Not exactly sure why. 

currently I have a card in the computer, the blue light is glowing, but nothing pops up and nothing to be found in my computer. It may be that I do not have drivers installed...or anything a long them lines because I just recently reinstalled windows because I could not get the computer to boot. the cards worked after that though, so I'm not exactly sure. any other info needed just ask and I will try my best to tell you. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If multiple cards are having the same issue, I'd suspect a card reader issue. Check Device Manager for any devices with a yellow !


----------



## CalebCurry (May 24, 2011)

I do not know what those problems mean, and I do not know how to fix them. Another problem I'm having is whenever my computer exits "sleep mode" it gets the blue screen and shuts down. I disabled sleep mode so the problem isn't bothering me now...but it's still an issue.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What the make/model of the PC?

You need to install the Chipset drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can get the drivers from the Dell website. Simply search using the Service Tag# from the PC.


----------

